
Yet Another Flying Car - arparthasarathi
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/30/hyundai-is-getting-into-the-flying-car-business/
======
jalgos_eminator
Flying vehicles are inherently more expensive than ground vehicles, so I doubt
this will take off. And these things had better be completely autonomous or
else you'll have to watch for bad drivers coming at you in three dimensions
instead of two!

~~~
arparthasarathi
Yeah, the commercial usage of drones are just evolving up after a lot of R&D
and a scrutinising from the regulatory bodies. Even in the case of drones,
it's the products that would be damaged if anything goes bad. But in the case
of flying cars, it would really be a nightmare and the cost would sky rocket
for sure!

